# Upland Hunt Test



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

LAND OF LAKES HRC, INC.
February 17, 2013
UPLAND HUNT (2)
LOC: Rocky Bay Hunt Club
57875 Lily Avenue
Pine City, MN 55063
Hunt Chairperson: Pat Gysbers
1825 Lakewood Dr.
Maplewood, MN 55109
(651) 222-2100
[email protected]
Hunt Secretary: Mitch Lebard
6333 Coyote Trail
Lino Lakes, MN 55614
(651) 482-0137
[email protected]


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Was thinking about going to this in February, will be a first for me. I entered and passed two "seasoned" events at LOL last Sept. Can I enter my dog in both upland hunts in the same day? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Absolutely, yes you can. If you have never ran an Upland test read the rule book to find out what is required for an Upland dog. Also, if you belong to a club in your area goto their Upland training days. If you have any further questions please feel free and ask me. Thanks and hope to see you at our test. Do you belong to a club? Where do you live?


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

I live in Byron (SE MN). No HRC clubs around here, I do belong to training club though. I had a great time at the Land of Lakes test and definitely will continue with those as well as the AKC tests. I have read the rule book concerning the Upland Hunt tests and watched a few you tube videos. I guess I'll learn the most when I show up for the test!


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Do dogs need to be UKC registered to run in this event?


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Jeff- I'm glad to hear you had a good time at our test this past fall. We did have several handlers that this was their first time ever running a dog and said the same thing. Guess that's why we really enjoy running tests, because they are fun, regardless if a ribbon is brought home or not (obviously the ribbon would be better). I just checked and Land of Lakes is the closest HRC club to you. I know it's about a 2 1/2 drive for you but you should come to one of our upland training days at Rocky Bay and work your dog. We start the training season on Saturday, December 29th, then every Saturday after that until our test. For more details visit the clubs website, click on calendar, then click on the training day.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Travis- No, a dog does not need to be registered with the UKC in order to run the Upland or Regular hunt tests. However, a person then has 60 days after passing the test to become UKC registered to have their Championship points applied to the dogs record. Also, in addition to the entry fee there is a small fee for NON-UKC registered dogs and another fee if the dogs owner is a NON-HRC member.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Jeff. 

Looks like I need to look into getting my pooches UKC registered! Interested in running some HRC events in the future.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Not a problem Travis. Do you currently belong to an HRC club? If not, the two closest to you is Land of Lakes and Marsh & Meadows.


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

I might have to join you on one or more of those weekends. Would I have to join the club to attend the training day(s)? Are they basically mock tests? I checked your website a saw there were bird fees. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, when we set up an upland training day it is just like an upland hunt test....... other than the use of e-collars, check cords, etc. Being that it is a training day any training device of your choice can be used. When it comes time to run an actual test, no collars or other training devices can be used (other than whistles). Each dog gets two live birds, therefore, it is $24/run/dog. As far as joining the club, coming out to one training day would be fine anything more than that I'd say you would have to join. Membership fee's do pay for our club insurance, training grounds, etc.


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff,

I might drive up for the training day on Saturday. Are you expecting a decent turn-out?

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Jeff-

Generally we do have a really good turn out so only time will tell what Saturday will be like. Definitely the colder it is the fewer members that attend.


----------



## SFKennels (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff K. you seem to know what your talking about. Could you tell me if there is an HRC club by quantico Va. Thank you.

Victor


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Victor, welcome to RTF!! I don't know where Quantico, VA is but click on this link to HRC's website. You should then be able to pan over to VA and you could see what club's might be in your area. http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/maps.shtml Let me know if this link worked for you or not. Good luck!


----------



## SFKennels (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you Jeff there was not a map but I found the club closest to me us the James River HRC club in Richmond Va. I am going to have my puppy in there hunt test in March.

Vic


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm glad you found one Vic. Good luck in March and have fun!!


----------



## Mornida (Jan 5, 2013)

If you have never ran an Upland analyze study the concept guide to find out what is needed for an Upland dog. Also, if you are part of a team in your place go to their Upland exercising times. If you have any further concerns please experience totally free and ask me.


----------



## M.Schmidt (Dec 24, 2012)

I might have to come up for the day and check the UH test out......for joining the club and what an UH test looks like.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Schmidt- You may also want to come to the Judges/Handlers Seminar on Saturday, February 16th that we are hosting in Hugo. You will gain a lot of information on hunt tests in general. There is more information on our website: http://www.llhrc.org/forums/calendar.php?view=event&calEid=344


----------

